# Statuatory Declaration for Evidence of identity



## sandeeponweb (Nov 29, 2016)

After submitting my Visa application for Australian PR under 189, I received following request for additional document for my 3 year old son:

Evidence of identity
As the passport photo does not match the photo provided for the health assessment
please provide:
a statutory declaration(s) signed by an Australian citizen or permanent resident who is not
the child’s relative:
•the declaration should have appropriate photographic evidence that the child presented for
their 501 medical examination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and
•the declarant should confirm that all the photos in the declaration are of the same child.
Officers should be vigilant to where the change in appearance may genuinely be due to time
lapse or where residual identity concerns exist.

Has anyone any experience submitting such statuatory declaration, please hep me with format and process. I have a friend with Australian PR who is ready to sign the declaration. Do I need to get it witnessed by a Notary?


----------



## amail2you (Jan 27, 2017)

*Did you submit the statutory declaration ?*

Hi Sandeep,

I have received similar request for information from the DIBP. Can you share the format of the Statutory decration you submitted for evidence of identity for child?

Regards,
Prabhu 




sandeeponweb said:


> After submitting my Visa application for
> I received following request for additional document for my 3 year old son:
> 
> Australian PR under 189,
> ...


----------



## sandeeponweb (Nov 29, 2016)

I submitted using the below format and I have received my PR yesterday, so this should be fine.

In addition to the below details, I had photographs of my son taken every 3 months, clearly showing his face. There were around 10 photographs in total showing how he grew up over time proving clearly that the pic in the passport is of the same child that went for medical check. All the photographs were signed by the person having Australian PR or citizenship so that there is no doubt. Also, attach the proof of Australian Citizenship or PR for the person signing it.

I got everything attested by Notary, similar to other documents that are certified by Notary.

Hope this helps.

Format starts below:


Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to Evidence of Identity of <<Name>>

Details of person making the statutory declaration
Family name 
Given names 
Passport 
Australian PR 
Your residential address 

POSTCODE 

Occupation or qualification 
Telephone numbers 
Office hours (AREA CODE )
After hours (AREA CODE ) 
make the following declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959:

Visa applicant’s name
Family Name 
Given Name 
Passport 

How long have you known this person: 

Evidence of Identity 
I declare that the child presented for the 501 medical examination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and confirm that all the photos in the following pages are of the same child.




State how you know the applicant and indicate how often you have been in contact with him:



Have you attached evidence of your Australian citizenship or Australian permanent residency status?

WARNING: Giving false or misleading information is a serious offence. 
I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular. 

Your signature
Declared At
Date 

Before me,
Signature of the Notary

Date
Family Name
Given Name
Title
Contact Address


Occupation or Qualification
Telephone Number







amail2you said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> I have received similar request for information from the DIBP. Can you share the format of the Statutory decration you submitted for evidence of identity for child?
> 
> ...


----------



## amail2you (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks Sandeep. Really appreciate your quick response.


----------



## lenin (Aug 17, 2016)

*statutory declaration for child identity*



sandeeponweb said:


> I submitted using the below format and I have received my PR yesterday, so this should be fine.
> 
> In addition to the below details, I had photographs of my son taken every 3 months, clearly showing his face. There were around 10 photographs in total showing how he grew up over time proving clearly that the pic in the passport is of the same child that went for medical check. All the photographs were signed by the person having Australian PR or citizenship so that there is no doubt. Also, attach the proof of Australian Citizenship or PR for the person signing it.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandeep,

I have received similar below request for my current 3 year child from the DIBP. 
As per your statement i need to submit my child all photos( 1 photo for each 3 months) so in total 12 photos to scan and submit and signed by declaring person PR or citizen along with his proof.
*
Request*
A statutory declaration signed by an Australian citizen or permanent resident who is
not the child's relative - the declaration should have appropriate photographic evidence
that the child presented for their 501 medical examination is the same as the child
photographed in the passport and the declarant should confirm that all the photos in the
declaration are of the same child.

Currently we are in india and how the notary in india will provide sign/attestation as my friend who is an australian citizen or PR resides in Australia going to give declaration. 

Please let me know how did you do for your case and advise.

Will be really helpful if you can share your case and ideas. Thanks.


----------



## beri2kool (Mar 4, 2018)

*Need the declaration format*

Hi 

Can anyone send me information on declaration sent and how do we manage if we are an offshore candidate.


----------



## rakheshrajan (Apr 21, 2018)

beri2kool said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone send me information on declaration sent and how do we manage if we are an offshore candidate.


Hi Did you manage to get anything, please? I am also an offshore candidate. Is it mandatory to get signed with Aus PR holder or can we get it with any of our Indian friends?

Could you please share if you have a template?


----------



## rakheshrajan (Apr 21, 2018)

lenin said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> I have received similar below request for my current 3 year child from the DIBP.
> As per your statement i need to submit my child all photos( 1 photo for each 3 months) so in total 12 photos to scan and submit and signed by declaring person PR or citizen along with his proof.
> ...


Hi
I am an offshore candidate. Is it mandatory to get signed with Aus PR holder or can we get it with any of our Indian friends?

Could you please share if you have already prepared the document?


----------

